# Грыжа диска L5-S1, экструзия в шейном отделе - операция?



## Anomalia (15 Авг 2009)

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна квалифицированная помощь или совет. 

Мне 31 год, до недавнего времени никаких серьезных жалоб на позвоночник у меня не было, в детстве, помню водили на ЛФК и плавание по поводу нарушения осанки и небольшой сутулости, в школе немного побаливала (уставала) поясница, в институте поставили остеохондроз шейного и грудного отдела. Но, в принципе, ничего не беспокоило, я вела активный образ жизни, занималась различными видами спорта: воллейбол, теннис, каланетика, аэробика, лошади. 

В последнее время стали беспокоить головные боли, головокружение, ночью немеют кисти плюс в прошлом году после неудачного падения на ягодицы появилась боль в пояснице, в районе т/б суставов. Невропатолог поставил ущемление седалищного нерва, но после курса лечения боли не прошли. Последние полгода стала болеть вся спина- жжение вдоль позвоночника, боли в пояснице, мышечное наряжение в области шеи и ребер, резко стали щелкать все суставы, с утра спина скована, как в панцире, не осталось никакой гибкости, тяжело ходить даже по квартире. 

За последний год прошла различные обследования, привожу диагнозы:
1) рентген шейного отдела: шейный лордоз выпрямлен, определяется субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластин, мелкие остеофиты, на функциональных снимках за 2008,2009 г. при сравнении отмечается отрицательная динамика - опр-ся лестничный ретпроспондилолистез С2, С3, С4, С5 до 0,3-0,4 см.

2) р-грамма грудного отд: грудной кифоз сглажен, опр-ся субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластин, мелкие остеофиты, в прямой проекции определяется spina bifida С7-Т1. Диагноз- признаки диспластического остеохондроза, спондилоартроза.

3)р-грамма поясничного отдела: поясничный лордоз сглажен, опр-ся субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластин, левосторонний сколиоз 4 градуса, рудиментарные ребра при L1, дисплазия L5. Определяется деформация ушковидных поверхностей крестца, ассиметрия крестцово-подвздошных сочленений, признаки их деформирующего артроза.

4) функциональные пробы на сгибание и разгибание - нестабильность L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1

МРТ:
1) грудного отдела - на всем протяжении дегенеративные изменения замыкательных пластинок, в сегментах Т2/3 т Т3/4 сниженный сигнал за счет обезвоживания, несколько выбухают кзади. Сагитальный размер спинномозгового канала 14-15 мм, паравертебральные ткани без особенностей.
2) пояснично-крестцового- снижена высота диска L5-S1, парамедиальная слева грыжа диска, пролабирует в п/канал на 3 мм, размер п/канала 10 мм, в миелографическом режиме в саггитальной плоскости дефектов наполнения нет.
Обобщение: врожденные патологии развития позвоночника, spina bifida С7-Т1, дисплазия L5, остеохондроз, остеоартроз

Мы обошли уже много ортопедов и невропатологов, а также ревматолога, и все пожимают плечами по поводу моего состояния, говорят только, что наверное мышцы перенапряглись и с этим связана мышечная слабость, а также не могут объяснить причины выпрямления отделов позвоночника.

Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут
Уважаемый, доктор Ступин! Моя тема случайно была  перемещена в другой раздел, поэтому ваш ответ и мое последнее сообщение не сохранилось. Хочу повторить ответ на ваш вопрос об анализах. Мне назначали только общий анализ крови: гемоглобин в норме,  СОЭ - 3, немного повышен уровень лимфоцитов - на 2 ед.;  и ревмопробы - СРБ, серомукоиды и т.д.- ревмофактор не обнаружен. Также назначали анализы на различные моче-половые и кишечные инфекции, т.к. последние 2 месяца присутствует субфебрилитет. Какие еще анализы нужны? Снимки и МРТ  размещу на след.неделе - отдала на сканер.


----------



## Anomalia (15 Авг 2009)

*Патологии развития позвоночника, spina bifida, грыжа диска L5-S1 и что с этим дел*

Еще заключение МРТ головного мозга+МРТ реконструкции сосудов головного мозга: признаки нарушения кровотока в Р1 сегменте левой заднемозговой артерии. Компенсаторно развита левая задняя соединительная артерия. Незамкнутый вилизиев круг.


----------



## nuwa (16 Авг 2009)

*Патологии развития позвоночника, spina bifida, грыжа диска L5-S1 и что с этим дел*

Выложите, пожалуйста, снимки на форум.


----------



## Anomalia (2 Сен 2009)

*Экструзия в шейном отделе- операция?*

Здравствуйте! 
 Мне 33 года, пол-женский, вес-65 кг, рост-168 см. В настоящий момент беспокоят мышечные спазмы между ребрами, слабость в шейном отделе - к вечеру просто не могу держать голову, "свистит" в ушах, печет между лопатками, ночью млеют руки, месяц назад было тяжело стоять больше 20 мин - ноги подкашивались, сейчас прошло. 

Делали рентген шейного отдела - рентгенолог обратила  внимание на аномалию развития- спина бифида С7-Т1, порекомендовала сделать МРТ. 

Описание МРТ: На серии МР-томограмм шейного и верхнегрудного отделов позвоночника отмечается - шейный лордоз сглажен, шейно-грудной переход сохранен. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. МР-сигнал от тел позвонков неоднородный на Т1 и Т2 ВИ, за счет гиперинтенсивных зон жировой дегенерации и гипоинтенсивных зон субхондрального склероза. Отмечается удлинение замыкательных пластин тел позвонков в ПДС С3-Т1, за счет задних остеофитов, утолщение здесь задней продольной связки. Высота МПД-ов неравномерно снижена, в большей степени С7-Т1. МР сигнал от МПД-ов гипоинтенсивный на Т2 ВИ. Суставные щели сужены. Калибр вертебральных артерий - справа до 2 мм, слева до 4 мм. 
В ПДС-ах С3-С5 корешковые каналы справа до 7 мм, слева до 6 мм. ПК 11х23мм и 11х22 мм соответственно.
В ПДС С5-С6 на фоне остеофитов левосторонняя парамедианно-фораминальная экструзия МПД глубиной до 4,5 мм, ширинов в основании 7-8 мм, высотой 14 мм. С распространением сублигаментозно, преимущественно в каудальном направлении. Корешковые каналы справа до 6 мм, слева до 3 мм неравномерный. ПК 9х18 мм. Задняя продольная связка утолщена до 2,5 мм, отслоена, отечна. Жировая клетчатка левого корешкового канала отечна. Спиной мозг без патологических изменений. На миелограмме - МР признаки локального нарушения ликвородинамики по дуральному пространству на уровне экструзии по типу краевого дефекта наполнения.


Мне записали диск с 3D изображениями, типа видео, не знаю как разместить его  на форуме. И еще, что такое экструзия?  Ваше мнение по поводу лечения: возможно ли еще консервативно или только операция? Спасибо.


----------

